# small placental abruption



## mayjellybean

I'm 19 wks pregnant and a few days ago I had some unusual abdominal pain (no bleeding) I had it checked out at my OBs and the ultrasound showed that the baby is fine - good measurements, heart rate, etc. but there is a very small tear at the bottom margin of my placenta causing a tiny hematoma measuring 1.8 x 1.7 x 0.6 cm. My doctor told me to stay home from work and take it easy over the next few weeks but doesn't seem overly concerned. He says these things typically correct themselves and that by the time I go for my anatomy scan this will have most likely corrected itself and the small clot will have re-absorbed.When I look up placental abruption on the internet I see some grim stories. I realize that the size of the abruption affects the prognosis and how serious it is and that the reason my doctor is not overly concerned is becuase mine is so small but I was wondering if anyone else had a small abruption around 20 wks or so in pregnancy and what your doctor said/ did about it?..


----------



## PoodleMommy

So sorry you're going through this! I haven't had this myself, but like you, I did a lot of reading on it because I'm at higher risk of placental abruption.

Please be sure you 1) rest on your left side as much as possible, especially over the next week or two, and 

2) bump up your protein intake (drink loads of milk and/or eat a couple of eggs per day if you're able).

I know how worrying something like this is, but hang in there... I'm sure you'll be fine!! :hug:


----------



## kelzyboo

I'm sorry you're going through this hun. If your doctor isn't concerned then i'm sure all will be fine, as it is small then it is possible that it will reabsorb and just disappear itself. Just take it easy, do as little as you can get away with, don't lift heavy things and just rest as much as you can.

Most stories you read will give you the worst case scenario, which is a grade 3 abruption and a medical emergancy (it's what happened to me too x) but they are not as common as the stories make it look, most abruptions are smaller and treatable and since your doctor isn't really worried about it, all you can do is rest and stay positive!!

Its easy to say and hard to do i know, but the fact that they know its there will help as they'll keep a closer eye on you and the placenta than usual, they don't normally look much at your placenta but they will now and thats a good thing!!

Sending you lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Willma

Hi there,

Sorry to hear your experience, although I am further on in my pregnancy, for the last 2 weeks I have been in and out of hospital with severe abdo pain, contractions and then last week bleeding. I was taken in via ambulance on the 17th of December and certain I had placenta problems.

They never perform a scan on me as they said from previous 20 week scan the placenta position ruled out placenta previa and the tracings on the CTG were not indicative of placenta problems.

I tested positive for fetal fibronectin and at a later admission they discovered my cervix length was 1cm, Which is way below what it should be for stage in pregnancy I was at. 

I've now been told I'm 'threatening labour' unlikely to go full term and definitely won't make my due date, yet still I think they should have done a scan on me.

It's really hard but all you can really do is trust the professionals, keep a close eye on yourself and report any change or new symptoms.

I read some enouraging stories about ladies with placenta abrubtion which had small tears like you and were able to carry full term with no worries. At least they know what is going on early with you and they can intervene as necessary. You may need to be induced early but only time will tell.

Stay positive, rest as muhas possible and please please don't be scared to consult your professional with anything that worries you.


----------



## Amethyste

Sorry to hear you are going through that. Remember that Internet always tell you the worse when you google a condition and very rarely the good. That why most people end up feeling worse when they were just looking for reassurance (i know by experience :shrug:) so i would be you i would trust your doctor and avoid looking at it internet. I Hope everything comes back to normal very soon for you ;)


----------



## Alias

I, like kelzyboo had a full abruption. My little girl and I are both fine now (that's the important part!), but it was pretty scary at the time. I will tell you to just take it easy and if you have any pain or bleeding, straight into the hospital. If your doc isn't worried, then you can take some comfort in that - if he thought it was a significant issue you wouldn't be leaving the hospital. Good luck!


----------

